# Another great day catching fish!



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Good Afternoon Folks, what a lovely day it is! I went fishing early this morning and caught another huge/monstrous blue catfish. I was the only one there and I must say I had a very challenging time landing this fish. I reeled him in, leaned the rod against the rail, and dropped my large net down over the rail. I then guided the fish into the net, put the rod down and struggled to lift him over the rail - and was able to get it done. What an exciting time it was!!! 
I hope you all are getting out there and are fishing/catching as well.
Take care, and be safe.
Peace!


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Great catch Judy!


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Big Rad said:


> Great catch Judy!


Thank you.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Danta said:


> 🍻


Thank you.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Glad someone is out catching something. Congrats


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Papa-T said:


> Glad someone is out catching something. Congrats


Thank you.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

Great catch judy! You are an expert. What's your favorite bait for these blue cats?


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Ajv5148 said:


> Great catch judy! You are an expert. What's your favorite bait for these blue cats?


Thank you. I marinate raw chicken thigh or breast in salt, garlic, worcestershire sauce, & Mrs. Dash or any other spice blend. I also use earth worms.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

The secret recipe! Thanks Judy. Hopefully I find some on my trip to taylors island this april, and i can report back.


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Ajv5148 said:


> The secret recipe! Thanks Judy. Hopefully I find some on my trip to taylors island this april, and i can report back.


You're welcome. Best wishes for much success!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Great catch Judy. Keep the great reports coming!!!


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> Great catch Judy. Keep the great reports coming!!!


Thank you - will do!


----------



## cruzupshaw (Apr 20, 2021)

I gotta get out there....


----------

